# Three Oaks Mi Tractor show pictures



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Here are some pictures from a tractor show in Three Oaks Mi, that my brother went to.

http://www.threeoakstractorclub.org


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thanks for the look*

they always have the good shows so far away from me.:argh: 
Jody


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Mark!

Jody,
I have done all kinds of searches for stuff in Lousiana using everthing I can think of, with very few results. Aren't there any farmers down there? I repeatedly come up with dead links, or links to stuff that happened years ago, but not updated. I've pulled club names from dead links and re-searched in the hopes that they had a new web site on a different server. I've sent e-mails to the addresses on dead links and only got one answer appologizing for the dead link, but that he was leaving it up just for informational purposes. I don't know how much info anyone can get from a website advertising a show in 2002.:dazed: All I remember coming up with was the state fair (and they were slow posting 2004 info) and a couple of county fairs. If you or anyone else has any info on stuff happening in Lousiana, please post it, or send it to me and I'll post it or try to hunt down clues even.


----------

